# K series



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

ok got a few winter projects in the works and ive been hearing buzz about the fuji k series guide for few months now... theve been out long enough now to get feed back im sure........for conv reels ..13 ft surf rod...which guide do u think is best of this series......or not.....appreciate any and all input


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

For a conventional rod, you are only buying the looks. If you like the way they look then they will be fine, no added performance over say a BMNAG


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

yep, "designed" for spinning applications... i liked the guide heights better than the look. installed and a spinning 1502 setup, uncle likes it.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I am a big proponent of the K guides on spinning fishing rods, specifically under 12ft rods capable of generating very high line velocities. I have also used them on my spinner tournament casting set-ups for a year and I did not experience a single instance of guide wrap or shocker knot catches in that year of competition (none in practice either but then, I don't practice).

As far as their use on conventional gear there is no reason to not use them; just like using them on spinning rods that don't generate the line velocities that create the problems that K guides are designed to address .

I know that Charlie P has put them on nearly all his tournament Zziplexes. I don't know if he is registered here but maybe someone here or on the distance board has asked him about them and perhaps knows a bit more about his opinion of them.

Other than that haven't heard much about their use on conventionals.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

as far as a set up would go.... do you think the standard of 30 25 20 16 12 12 12 12 top
would be a place to start?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Hooked Up said:


> as far as a set up would go.... do you think the standard of 30 25 20 16 12 12 12 12 top
> would be a place to start?


That seems like a good starting point-- depending on the blank length and stiffness you may be able to get away with less guides.

I'm not sure (maybe Rod can answer) as to whether the frames are taller than BMNAG, perhaps allowing the guide ring to sit higher off the rod-- if that is the case I might experiment with one as a stripper guide-- that would offer a little more space between the line and blank for those that throw low reel.

While designed for spinning applications, I see no reason not to experiment with them on conventional gear-- that is the only way to find out if they hold any advantages over conventional (pun intended  ) guides for conventional gear.

If you try them let us know how they work for you.

Additional thought-- if the guide frames are taller-- the only down side to using them on conventional gear is it might cause a slight balance issue when fighting a fish-- meaning the rod will display a little more tendency to twist or tilt left or right the farther the line is from the blank -- I reiterate -- this should only be an issue when the rod is bowed up fighting a fish, should not be a problem during the cast at all-- and can be minimized by keeping the rod pointing in the same direction as the moving fish.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

thinkin i may do just that mark and thanks for you input i do respect that........maybe im wrong but does fuji not list these as casting guides as well.....they seem to get branded as for spinners only


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I have seen them advertised for casting..


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

K's are very high frame above 25mm so Mark's balance / rollover warning definitely has merit. At 25mm there is only a 1.9mm difference but between 30mm MN's and KW's there is nearly 10mm difference (MN = 49.8mm KW = 59.6mm).

I would start with a 25 if setting up a fishing rod.

Here are two helpful graphs:










*Overall heights for Fuji*


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

good chart to print off ........thanks man


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Rod is right IMHO I would start with a 25, they are very high frame guides.


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

i agree with the 25 to start off with too

This graph helped to compare with reelin's too...


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks marc...........you gonna feed us in may ... plannin on being there 1st -15 prolly gonna rent a house in ocean pines


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

Hooked Up said:


> thanks marc...........you gonna feed us in may ... plannin on being there 1st -15 prolly gonna rent a house in ocean pines


if your with steve... only thing you guys will need is a grill... :fishing:


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

hes a true legend


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Hooked Up said:


> hes a true legend


Donna won't stop laughin'...:redface::redface::redface:


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

I only have them as a stripper guide on two spinning rods so far ,1 a zziplex ptx bass the other a 12' CPS.Now I am thinking I have them facing the wrong way . I always reverse my alconites stripper guide and did same with K guide ,ie the single foot side is facing the reel . Is this wrong ?
In picture my reel would be to the left . using 25 as stripper and it seems plenty big amd lines up nicely with BMNAG's further up rod . On the 12'CPS I used 25,20,16,12,12,12,12+tip .


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

2 legs towards the butt always...... i was informed


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Conn, I'm pretty sure you want the ring leaning away from the reel-- not towards it--- I know turning the stripper guide around came in vogue a few years back-- I do it on some rods but not others, can't say I notice a difference one way or the other on standard guides, but on the K series I would opt to have it lean away from the reel..

You can get a better qualified answer from the resident spinning guru (Rod) -- you might shoot him a pm if he doesn't jump in with a response.

If I had to guess I would say it makes less difference on conventional applications -- in spinning applications I can see where the ring leaning away would help funnel the cone shape of the line into/through the ring.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

my informent was rod


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Damn now I have to retape my stripper guides . There goes 10mins I will never get back .


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

got some k guides in today..................thinkin a 25m would be the trick


----------

